# Brooklyn Spring 2020



## baseballjello67 (Mar 16, 2020)

Anyone going to Brooklyn Spring 2020? It was just canceled due to the COVID-19 outbreak. I was going to but not anymore.


----------



## MarkA64 (Mar 16, 2020)

Postponed to summer actually (no confirmed date yet) and yes I was going.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 17, 2020)

RIP

Edit: There will be a Brooklyn Fall 2020 this year. You can go to that one. I was gonna go to the spring one too.


----------

